# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Heart beats really fast during lucid dreams?

## BackOfTheBoat

Hi guys. This seems like a really awesome site- I'd really like to become involved in these forums. But the reason I came here is because I've been researching lucid dreams for the past hour or so and I have a question that I can't find an answer to.

Whenever I'm having a nightmare and I realize I'm dreaming, I almost always immediately wake myself up. I know that I could just stick around and try to "wish away" all the bad stuff with my mind, but I always seem to panic and waking up seems like the only option. Sometimes, waking myself up from a nightmare is really hard; I feel like I have to force my eyelids open (or to move any part of my body), and I usually sit up in bed and make some loud exclaimation when I finally do awake, and I'm often breathing heavilly.

That's not the problem I'm here to find an answer too though.

Whenever I'm having a dream that isn't frightening or unpleasent and I realize I'm alseep, well...I'm gonna be honest here. Whenever I realize that I'm in a dream, Angelina Jolie or whatever hot chick I was thinking about that day walks through the door and we get it on. 

Or atleast, we start getting it on. 

Because right when things start to get hot, I always get the feeling that my heart is beating really fast. Like unusually fast (even for somebody having sex with Angelina Jolie). And it's not just my dream-heart; I feel like it's my real body's heart (kind of like how your heart starts to beat fast and hard when you're around someone you love, but not as pleasent). And then I always start thinking that my heart is going to stop in my sleep and I panic and wake myself up. 

This has literally happened in every lucid sex dream I've had. I'm not sure if it happens in all my lucid dreams, but to be honest, I can't remember ever having one where I didn't wish that I was having sex, so I wouldn't know  ::D: 

Lately I've tried to tell myself during these dreams that I'm just being paranoid and that I should stay in the dream, but I always end up waking myself up. This kind of bums me out because it makes me think that I don't really have control  :Sad: 

So what do you recommend I do? Is the rapid heart beating just in my head or is my heart really doing that? Do any of you experience this, or have you heard of someone who does?

I know this was a long post, so thanks for reading. Any help would really be appreciated.

----------


## Amethyst Star

Perhaps try something else in an LD  :wink2:   I couldn't tell you why your heart's racing in the LD other than you're getting excited.  It's possible that since you're in a dream, asleep and not really influenced by outside stimuli, you are more aware of your heartbeat and focus more clearly on it, which could make it seem worse than it actually is.  There's the possibility that it's just in the dream, though it doesn't seem as likely, though physical sensations can manifest themselves in dreams.  Are there any other sensations that come with the quickened heart rate?  Is it difficult to breathe at all or does it feel like there's a weight on your chest?

It may be difficult, but the only piece of advice I could give you would be to just relax.  Try to take deep breaths and calm yourself as much as you can.

----------


## Baron Samedi

its good dat u wake up cuz u cud die from the dream sex. trust me i did

----------


## BackOfTheBoat

> Are there any other sensations that come with the quickened heart rate?  Is it difficult to breathe at all or does it feel like there's a weight on your chest?



To be honest, I don't quite remember. My last lucid dream was a while ago and I was pretty much only focused on slowing my heart rate down. I do think I remember trying to take slow breathes (instead of really quick ones), but there may have been some feeling of a weight on my chest. I know that I could feel myself breathing pretty heavily in and out of my nose, as my mouth was not open, and I almost thought I could hear my own breathing. But maybe that was all a hallucination...

Thanks for the advice. *sigh* I guess I'm just going to have to settle for flying to another galaxy instead of getting dream-laid.  :Sad:

----------


## RosestreakAiri

This has happened to me as well!
  I was meditating/trying to do a WILD today, though I personally do not like WILDs because of SP's that I have had.... But last night I was seeing blackness... something tells me I was starting to go into REM sleep... and something inside of me told me "I am Dreaming,", and my heart started beating faster and faster... I don't remember going into a dream or if I woke myself up because I got scared, I may have had a lucid dream and I may not remember it, because I haven't been recording my dreams lately because I've been slacking of on my Oneirology... BAD ROSESTREAKAIRI!!! I'm trying to keep myself in the habit....
   I'll try and look for some information and I'll message you if I find anything from my own experiences.  :Cheeky:

----------


## elucid

It just takes some "getting used to". 

Also try meditation for calming your self down. This also can help.

----------


## RosestreakAiri

Thanks.  :smiley:

----------


## elucid

> Thanks.



Yeah, this site is great for tips and advices. Its mostly due to the fact that there are so many members and almost all of them seem to have something new to say or will have something to say. We constantly get new posts about new ways of doing things, we as a whole are on our way of mastering this art of dreaming.

----------


## RosestreakAiri

[QUOTE=Amethyst Star;1490738].  Are there any other sensations that come with the quickened heart rate?  Is it difficult to breathe at all or does it feel like there's a weight on your chest?

I noticed that I had a feeling that my dream body was separating from my physical body... it felt as if I was watching myself from inside the wall next to my bed... it was kinda like seeing those bodies splitting apart and then coming back together... it looked similar to double vision. For those who might know... is this an OBE? Do SP's and OBE's occur together sometimes?

I also noticed (I think this is part of sleep paralysis... correct me if this isn't right...) that I had a feeling that I could look over my shoulder and see two colorful parrot wings (red, orange, yellow, macaw colors) upon my right shoulder... Is this some sort of SP/hallucination/OBE?

Is there any way to go into a lucid dream without experiencing sleep paralysis or will this always happen?

----------


## RosestreakAiri

Ya... its really nice because this site advances oneirology and helps us gain knowledge and put all of our research together... I feel proud of myself because I'm only thirteen and I feel like if I start testing out things and learning things and gaining knowledge in Lucid Dreams than I could end up changing our world for the better. And, who knows... we could end up being the leaders in this subject in the future. Of course, oneirology is kind of a "new" subject that most people are starting to open up their eyes to. I've become very passionate in this subject.

----------


## ashwinraju

Hi, 
i had a Lucid dream where i was running so fast and same way my heart beat was increased and i started taking long breath in dreams. i still feel that my heart rate is so fast but it isn't really. 
previously i saw horror movie and i was so involved in that, now every moment i felt the same scary scenes in front of my eyes and thinking i would get attacked by some evil spirit.
but after that whole day i was listening to my heartbeat whether it is increased or whats going on.
i used to get the same feeling as in increased heart rate while in Lucid dream having coitus.
sometimes i feel pain and feels like my heart is gonna jump out of it's place..

----------

